# Packing List for Dogs



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is my attempt at puting together a packing list to make sure I didn't forget anything when field training. I still need to work on the obedience list. If you have any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Laura, You did a fantastic job!!  Printed out of copy for me to check my bag, tub and van. I don't have everything you have so it'll also serve as a shopping list!  Thank you and everyone who helped. Team work at its finest!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very nice list, but I notice obedience does not require a camera 

Just a comment, I keep all of my various collars and most of my leashes in a fishing tackle box, the kind that has the adjustable sized compartments, single layer box. I find it makes them easy to organize and grab the correct one when rushing from one ring to another!


----------

